#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  樂園重開測試串

## 幻貓

來發文試試水溫
bbcode語法不見了，如果要新開分頁複製代碼還挺麻煩的
嗯...隱藏版要趕快處理喔可以看到有些調皮的會員闖進某些版啦~~也請各位自律一下WWW

然後頭像功能似乎分成「顯示在個資」的跟「顯示在一般發文時」
現在無法讓一般發文時的頭像顯示麻煩一併修正囉

----------


## ALEX

各人的私訊儲存也不見了
好多地方都消失了 (哭哭

----------


## 瀟湘

附加檔似乎也遺失了；
另外活動投票似乎該手動關閉。

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

現在這樣好不習慣阿～
現在這版聊天室是沒有還是沒開呢～？
(應該是我找不到～)
(好多東西不見了～)

----------


## 好喝的茶

私訊也似乎沒有繼承過來，好可惜。（汗）
不過這新論壇似乎有不少功能值得期待。

----------


## 幻貓

補充
現在很多子分版都變成主版面階級，主畫面看起來相當擁擠
記得給他們降級

不過這快速回覆功能倒挺方便w

再補充
很多不該置頂的文章置頂了
版面排序預設上請調成依照時間排序，不然都是舊文佔據版面

----------


## 雪麒

來試試水吧～
這系統檢測可真夠徹底的啊，不過肯定很勞神費力……辛苦了～
不過還有很多沒有完善的比如logo頭像時間還有spacer/hide/sell語法等等
望能盡快修正羅～

補充：sell語法無效會導致很大問題誒，比如某個地方和某個地方……至少先臨時設置隱藏吧，要不然不用登錄就能看到就太……

----------


## 月光牙狼

所以說現在是很多東西都沒有轉過來囉?

畫面感覺真的是相當之擁擠(欸

話說有辦法像之前一樣把置頂文跟普通文在中間的分隔做個明顯區分嗎?

要不要發個如何使用狼版的文阿w"?

話說好像可以每個會員都可以自己刪文章了?

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

目前沒看到樂園幣之類的物體存在,
大概之後才會出現吧,
那麼現在看文是不收費吧?
望付費)舊時的付費語法失效了,
貨物都跑出來了。

----------


## 艾維亞特

好一陣子沒回來了，有些功能即使消失了都幾乎沒有感覺(被打)
不過很高興看到狼版浴火重生！
現在的快速回覆模式看起來還真是單純簡潔呀。(思)
然後ie下面的快速回覆按鈕怎麼滑鼠移過去會稍微變大(應該是變回)成原來的樣子......

----------


## 戀風

手機版 可以更方便閱讀 挺方便的OwO

----------


## wingwolf

部落格內容消失了（大驚恐）
以前的主題鏈接死掉了（望簽名）
沒有繁簡轉化~（←多檢查一遍，差點寫成簡體了……）

雖然邊欄可以自行開關，不過還是建議用首頁N格要方便一些
（vbulletin有首N吧？）
←電腦分辨率太小，一開邊欄整個就擠成一堆了（囧）

快速回覆是新式論壇的趨勢啊XD（❤）


總之辛苦白牙了~
新的樂園，一定會變得更漂亮~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

BBcode 代碼消失問題  目前正在尋找規則中一次解決  但是付費瀏覽系統是很難恢復的  我看看有沒辦法日後掛上銀行系統

請會員優先檢查連結是否被變動  例如發文內容中  有連結到某位會員的資料  或者有連結到其他文章

由於系統轉換時資料皆重新排序  請手動更改或者找出規則後請我一併更改

----------


## 狼王白牙

以前強制簡體字使用者轉換為繁體  是因為 big5 編碼問題

現在已經是 UTF-8 編碼  使用任何語言發表都無所謂了

請大家提供意見是否取消強制必須以繁體中文發表文章的規定

畢竟我們這裡部分會員不懂入境隨俗的道理  去到簡體論壇照樣用繁體字體
所以阿羽認為怎麼樣  不再強制使用繁體中文  而使用最熟悉的語言發表就好?

*部落格將會陸續導入  並且功能比以前更強大*



> 部落格內容消失了（大驚恐）
> 以前的主題鏈接死掉了（望簽名）
> 沒有繁簡轉化~（←多檢查一遍，差點寫成簡體了……）
> 
> 雖然邊欄可以自行開關，不過還是建議用首頁N格要方便一些
> （vbulletin有首N吧？）
> ←電腦分辨率太小，一開邊欄整個就擠成一堆了（囧）
> 
> 快速回覆是新式論壇的趨勢啊XD（❤）
> ...

----------


## 星空小克

基本上如果只是大部分人看得懂的

例如: 繁、簡中 或 英文、甚至日文都是可以接受的(英文和日文可能需要翻譯)

至於 台、粵語、注音文、火星文的話可能還是需要避免一下，畢竟不是所有人都能輕易看懂。

----------


## ALEX

確實...
現在網路發達 大家應該大多都看的懂簡體了(?
狼版突然出現簡體的文章應該某些獸會嚇到吧?
也許狼版步入正軌時可以來個投票?
我自己是都磡的很習慣了 是不介意
不過應該還是有些人會反對吧...

----------


## 黑獅

沒發現狼版重開了。

先不知道恢復或者舊資料的導入情況，我的私訊是回到了2007年前後。雖然並沒什麼損失。頭像功能貌似還沒裝好？

某版的存在沒看到，保持不復活的話我沒意見，就當遺失了，而且/sell功能沒開啟的情況下貌似恢復了反而大有問題。

發現快速回覆有自動儲存功能...這個不錯。
不知道部落格的資料是不是就這樣遺失了。

關於只用繁體的規則解禁...恩...如果能用簡轉繁的功能的話，我投不解禁一票。啊，不過看這個情況簡轉繁的按鍵恐怕必須要出現在快速回覆的地方了。一次一次進入高級模式的話，對簡體用戶好像不太好？
雖然我是繁體或者簡體都能讀，但是就我所知（不多）的狼版普通成員的年齡層和對簡體文字的反映...大概不是繁體還是會有人說看不懂簡體字。
除非有及時翻譯功能...好像有點難，總不能依靠Google翻譯來把頁面全部翻譯成繁體吧？

日文可以用的倒是很方便。
說是能用日文了...測試一下↓
(´・ω・｀)
ヽ（ﾟ皿ﾟ)ヽ ｶﾞｵｰ!!
（・∀・）ﾆﾔﾆﾔ
(ノ｀Д´)ノ彡┻━┻
・・・失礼した。




個人很在意左下角的【引用至部落格】的按鈕...
PS:編輯了文章幾次，每次都很快。是網速快還是網站編碼之類的我就不清楚了。但是比舊狼版快上很多。

----------


## 娜雅

新的頁面比較乾淨了  
之後會有很多東西值得期待吧
期待近後的變化

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

想放照片到攝影寫真,
卻只限可以放四張圖片。
我了解狼版還在調整中 ,
不過這個限制晚點應該會放寬吧,
因為只有四張的確是不方便。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

唔，手機能瀏覽變得非常方便耶(樂) 可惜少了聊天室有點可惜o^o

----------


## 玄音曈狼

對了我想請問一下 在"用戶控制台"左邊的"編輯個性頭像"的地方要怎麼編輯啊？ 就是可以在發言時 id名稱下面有頭突出現的那個o^o

----------


## wingwolf

大量的置頂似乎是和以前的精華有關
精華主題都變成了置頂主題

繁簡轉化的話，如果可以隨時全頁面繁簡轉化
那我覺得用什麼都沒問題~
（←直接打繁體字還是有障礙容易有錯別字狀態（掩面）

新舊文章鏈接的對應關係似乎很複雜……
連id都不一樣啊……（望）


哦哦期待新的部落格xdd

----------


## 瀟湘

不同意解禁……尤其是大家還在熟習新論壇的時候。
一來兩種字體並列不免雜亂，二來狼版會員應該以正體中文使用者為主，未必能熟習簡體。

比起解禁，私以為更適合設計全版面繁簡轉換。
如果能全版面轉換，或許能兩全其美。

----------


## 星空小克

> 不同意解禁……尤其是大家還在熟習新論壇的時候。
> 一來兩種字體並列不免雜亂，二來狼版會員應該以正體中文使用者為主，未必能熟習簡體。
> 
> 比起解禁，私以為更適合設計全版面繁簡轉換。
> 如果能全版面轉換，或許能兩全其美。


那不如做成可以偵測使用者系統語言，讓網站呈現不同的語系

中國已經有不少論壇已經這樣做了

所以這應該不是難事

----------


## 好喝的茶

付費文章無法恢復的話，可否讓每個會員選擇做什麼處理呢？
例如刪除所有付費內容，或者允許讓內容變為非付費之類。

不過這並非非常緊急的問題，還是在樂園安穩下來了才行討論吧？

----------


## 狼王白牙

有關付費瀏覽遮蔽功能  目前正在研擬相關措施  最有可能的解決方案是
優先恢復 HIDE 語法　並且以 Hide 語法取代
若不願意貨物曝光者 將允許將連結拿掉

*由於之前樂園是被駭客入侵  請有疑慮的會員更新密碼*
其中有 70 位會員收到此信必須強迫重置密碼

您好！

您在 狼之樂園 使用的密碼被發現有安全威脅。有安全威脅的密碼容易被利用。

這可能導致您的帳戶未經授權被使用，而一切操作都將以您的名義進行。

有安全威脅的帳戶對整個論壇也是危險的，它們可以被利用來向論壇或其他用戶發送垃圾資訊，使用的是您的名義。

據此，我們必須重置您的密碼。
您的新的登入資訊如下：

........................

----------


## 迪亞狼

先恭喜樂園暫時恢復了^^
狼王辛苦嚕
期待會有更多功能恢復

..話說論壇風格好像我常去的滄者極限（電腦硬體）論壇
少了之前樂園的感覺呢，希望只是一時的

----------


## 安葉

有個問題
我之前的帳密都是中文
現在登不進來
我想密碼大概變成亂碼了
所以我用忘記密碼功能
結果看不見驗證圖像
想用聯繫我們也看不見驗證圖像
怎麼會這樣
ps:目前是用我姐不用的帳號回應

----------


## 好喝的茶

如何可以的話，我希望能回復個人備忘錄。
因為我自己很常用此功能做文章備份。
我希望這不會是很麻煩的工程OTZ

----------


## 棘刺

感覺版面變得相當難以使用...有時候還找不到很多東西~:w:

----------


## 狼王白牙

安葉 ^^  請給我們之前的帳號是甚麼，我們會從後台重新寄出確認信件到這個帳號的郵件信箱
或者請寫私密訊息給我  包含你之前的信箱

好喝的茶: 盡量試試看 ^^

版面還會再改版一次  時間就暫定在十月下旬吧
白牙了解之前系統感覺很親切，如有時間，會把舊系統以及舊文章放置在另外主機上以作為歷史保留區

----------


## 安葉

帳號名叫亮羽
謝了白牙

----------

